# Northridge



## docdiesel (Aug 25, 2007)

I sailed on the Northridge in Everards she was originaly a robertsons of Glasgow ship, Can't for the life of me remember her first name. She was then bought by North Africa line and had a Heavy lift Derrick fitted, She was originaly manged by Comben Longstaffs I think she came over to Everards Mnagement with the take over of Comben Longstaff in 1980. I always enjoyed sailing on her did 3 trips, I wondered if she was still going she was sold about the time i left Everards 86/87 to the Caribean i think, Anybody got any info on her?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Built 1973 by Jansen at Leer as 'Cairngorm' (1598grt).
1977 - 'Northridge'
1986 - 'Fastnet'
1988 - 'Genesis 1'
1990 - 'Sulteng 1'
18/7/2000 - Foundered in posn 9.17.30S/105.20.30E

Regards,
Dennis.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Northridge was built 1973 at Martin Jansen, Leer, for Wm. Robertson as the CAIRNGORM. Bought by North Africa Line in 1977 and renamed NORTHRIDGE (Managers Comben Longstaff & Co). As you rightly say the management contract was tranferred to F.T. Everard when they purchased Comben Longstaff. 

Subsequent history: Sold and renamed FASTNET (87), GENESIS I (88), SULTENG I (90). Wrecked date unknown.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Fastnet 1524 tons, Built 1973. 96.45 x 14.13 x 5.188m. Diesel 4SA 8cylinder 370 x 400mm SR geared to one screw shaft. 3600bhp (2.648Kw)
built by Kloeckner Humbolt Deutz, Koeln. 3 generators x 112 Kw, 231/400v 50 hz ac. 14.5 knots.Code flags C4VT. DF, ESD,GyC, Pfd, Radar. R/T mv.
Other details as above.


----------



## shipsivanhoe (Dec 29, 2005)

hi
i was on this ship when she was the cairngorm.i have looked for a photo in robertsons livery but to no avail.there is a photo of her as northridge on this site.www.shipphotos.com


----------



## AABrown (May 20, 2008)

I was on the Northridge in 1983 for 1 trip, managed by F T Everard & Sons however I seem to remember the owners being DSS (Deep Sea Shipping) of Denmark, I have a photo of her somewhere. Great memories of that trip, I remember we had to have a lad from Guinea who was a wealth of knowlege and help in getting around when we were down the West Coast


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi docdiesel
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships N/slides/Northridge-01.html


----------



## EJR Williams (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mv Northridge (De Federated Ship)*

2nd Officer on Northridge 6/6/1986 - 13/6/1986 (De Fed not on Discharge Book) Joined in Runcorn (Under protest as did not want to get involved with De-Fed ships), took it around to the Tyne for dry docking. I had to leave at short notice due to a personal problem anyway. I was not particularly impressed with the ship, poorly maintained accommodation, and I was left with piles and I mean piles of NM chart & other corrections was my overriding memories of this one - Not Impressed - But to be fair, I probably did not see it as it's best going into dry dock.


----------

